
Wi-Fi security has been breached, say researchers - pc2g4d
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/16/16481136/wpa2-wi-fi-krack-vulnerability
======
n-gauge
So - if you notice that the web site your visiting isn't https anymore when
you have a login screen over wifi, you have been compromised.

------
rrggrr
Technical details here:

[https://www.krackattacks.com/](https://www.krackattacks.com/)

